# Könnte man auch Receipes eines Chars auswerten?



## Elmono (16. Juni 2005)

Mir ist gestern die Idee gekommen, dass es für eine Gilde sehr einfach wäre, wenn man eine zentrale Übersicht hätte, wo alles drinsteht was jedes Mitglied herstellen kann und welche Zutaten dafür nötig sind.

Wäre es mit BLASC generell irgendwie möglich diese Daten auszuwerten? Oder wäre es ansonsten technisch möglich irgendwie an diese Daten zu kommen?

Danke schonmal im Voraus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gruenwurm (22. Juni 2005)

Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## Merianna (22. Juni 2005)

es geht schaut euch das mal an

http://web595.silverline-s16.de/roster


----------



## Elmono (27. Juni 2005)

Sehr interessant, mal gucken ob ich sowas in der Art hinkriege. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gruenwurm (27. Juni 2005)

Aber das stützt sich doch nicht auf BLASC oder?

@Merianna: Gibt es dazu auch den kompletten Code?

Sowas will ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merianna (27. Juni 2005)

soweit ich weiss nicht geh mal in unser forum 

unter anregungen http://diezusammenkunft.greatboard.com/


----------



## Gruenwurm (27. Juni 2005)

Ok, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab Phenomenon mal per ICQ angeschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mich noch der Admin fürs Forum frei schalten ?


----------



## Merianna (27. Juni 2005)

Phen is Admin


----------



## Lasibaen (28. Juni 2005)

sowas hätte ich auch gerne....


----------



## Elmono (28. Juni 2005)

Naja, selbst wenn es sich nicht auf BLASC stützt, wenn es eine bessere Alternative gibt, kann man die ja auch statt BLASC verwenden. So gut ich BLASC auch finde, momentan ist der Support halt etwas mau...


----------



## Gruenwurm (28. Juni 2005)

Ja, ich hab mich auch eher mal um den WOWProfiler gekümmert. Der wird derzeit weitaus besser supportet und die Einbindung in die eigene Website ist viel einfacher.

Hier mal ein Link als Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.playingfield.de/wow/forum/viewtopic.php?t=122

Und so siehts dann aus: 

http://www.playingfield.de/wow/roster/index.php

Zwar muss man erst den Uploader von den Modifizierern installieren bevor man die richtigen Daten für die eigene HP bekommt, aber das nimmt man gern in Kauf.

Ich kanns nur empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poximus (29. Juni 2005)

Gruenwurm schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich hab mich auch eher mal um den WOWProfiler gekümmert. Der wird derzeit weitaus besser supportet und die Einbindung in die eigene Website ist viel einfacher.
> 
> Hier mal ein Link als Tipp
> 
> ...



Also ich finde das sieht aus wie im Kindergarten.
Und hört mal auf hier rumzuspammen und zu heuelen.

Seid doch froh was ihr an blasc habt.

Und dass ihr hier nur Mitglieder abwerben wollt finde ich ehrlich gesagt eine Frechheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Poxi


----------



## Gruenwurm (29. Juni 2005)

Ich finde eher, dass das Projekt voran gebracht werden sollte. Es geht ja um die Community, die gern die Möglichkeit hätte gewisse Daten auf der eigenen HP anzeigen zu lassen.
Wenn BLASC im Moment nicht weiter voran kommt und nur Fehler produziert, kann das nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein.

Also geht man derweil einen anderen Weg. Bisher hat man nur gehört, dass die BLASC_Macher im Urlaub sind. Keiner weiss wann jemals daran weiter gearbeitet wird. Warum sollen also alle auf der Stelle tappen ?!


----------



## B3N (29. Juni 2005)

Ja, Ich war im Urlaub und Crowley schreibt noch sein Diplom. Allerdings haben wir nun den Hotfix eingespielt und es geht weiter, wir versuchen weiterhin möglichst zügig die Updates zu pushen, doch das klappt halt nicht immer. 

Nun sind sind wichtigen Funktionen ja wieder in Takt und es kann weiter gehen.


----------



## Elmono (29. Juni 2005)

Poximus schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde das sieht aus wie im Kindergarten.
> Und hört mal auf hier rumzuspammen und zu heuelen.
> 
> Seid doch froh was ihr an blasc habt.
> ...



Seit wann ist Blasc ein Verein, von dem man Mitglieder "abwerben" könnte?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt, wo Blasc wieder läuft, ist ja auch alles gut, nur die Auswertung der Rezepte interessiert mich trotzdem nach wie vor. Technisch ist es ja anscheinend möglich, über die optische Darstellung lässt sich natürlich streiten...


----------



## Elmono (29. Juni 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Ich war im Urlaub und Crowley schreibt noch sein Diplom. Allerdings haben wir nun den Hotfix eingespielt und es geht weiter, wir versuchen weiterhin möglichst zügig die Updates zu pushen, doch das klappt halt nicht immer.
> 
> Nun sind sind wichtigen Funktionen ja wieder in Takt und es kann weiter gehen.
> [post="93621"][/post]​



Schön, dass alles wieder läuft! Immer weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn halt mal keine Zeit ist, ist das natürlich ärgerlich, aber durchaus verständlich. Passiert mir ja auch immer wieder durch den Job. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poximus (29. Juni 2005)

Elmono schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann ist Blasc ein Verein, von dem man Mitglieder "abwerben" könnte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich meine nur weil oben geschrieben:

Roster ist viel besser usw.
Ich finde das passt hier nicht ins forum rein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sollte kein Vorwurf sein sry!*g*

lg
Poxi


----------



## Gruenwurm (29. Juni 2005)

Also damits keiner falsch versteht. Mir gehts in erster Linie um die Auswertung der Daten auf der eigenen Gilden Homepage.

Das Problem bei BLASC is ja weiterhin dass immer auf die Black-Legion Seite gesprungen wird, sobald man einen Charakter anklickt.
Beim Roster ist das nicht der Fall und daher bevorzuge ich (derweil) den Roster.

Letztendlich möchte ich , dass die Community was sinnvolles erhält. BLASC ist momentan einen grossen Schritt zurück meiner meinung nach.

Mal gucken was die Zukunft bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elmono (29. Juni 2005)

Ich hab mir den Roster jetzt auch mal etwas genauer angeguckt, finde das allerdings alles etwas verwirrdend und unübersichtlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen: Ist es möglich den Roster komplett in der eigenen Seite einzubinden und das Layout anzupassen?

Also eigentlich so, wie es die PHP Schnittstelle von Blasc ermöglicht, nur halt noch etwas umfangreicher?

Und: Das Roster Upload Tool scheint komplett manuell zu sein, oder irre ich mich da? Also werden die Daten nach dem Spielen automatisch abgeglichen, oder muss man immer noch irgendwelche Knöppe drücken?


----------



## Poximus (29. Juni 2005)

Elmono schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir den Roster jetzt auch mal etwas genauer angeguckt, finde das allerdings alles etwas verwirrdend und unübersichtlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also ich finde des Roost überhaupt ganz komisch.
Man kann kein design ändern oder andere abfragen machen.
Das ganze sieht aus wie Bausteine in einem KleinKindergarten.

Ich finde die anpassung von blasc an die PHP Schnittstelle ist echt gelungen, wobei aber der Support dafür fehlt oder einfach ein fertiges script für die Abfrage die für jedermann zugänglich ist.

Also ich finde den rooster echt net so toll.

mfg
Poxi


----------



## Gruenwurm (30. Juni 2005)

Also anpassen kann man den Roster schon. Man muss sich halt nur ein bissl durch die php und css Dateien wuseln.

Aber man kommt eigentlich relativ schnell dahiner, wie das ganze funktioniert.

Ein Tool zum Datenabgleich gibt es, welches man allerdings nach dem Spiel manuell bestärigen muss. Desweiteren ist es möglich einfach über nen Link seine *.lua hochzuladen.

Also meine aktuelle Version des Rosters sieht so aus. 

http://www.hasenzuechter.de/wow_profiler/index.php

Allerdings muss ich noch die hässlichen "Klassen"-Bilder rausschmeissen und den header noch anpassen.

Zudem sollen auf der index.php noch ein paar mehr Daten (Geschlecht, Rasse, ...) zu den einzelnen Membern aufgeführt werden.

Is alles grad in Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Wer die Daten gerne haben möchte oder Hilfe bei der Installation braucht kann mich gerne anschreiben.

MSN und email: gruenwurm@web.de
ICQ: 117078673

oder einfach hier mein Profil angucken: http://www.hasenzuechter.de/vwar/member.ph...file&memberid=1

da steht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

